

Ideas to replace (bankrupt) Kodak as naming-rights owner of Hollywood Theater? - gregcohn
https://twitter.com/#!/ericgarcetti/status/164802769197338624

======
gregcohn
I'm thinking of institutions that might last for a few years....

